# Suki - nasty injury



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Just returned from the vet with Suki.Walking her in the woods(and pouring rain) this p.m. she reappeared after one of her usual forays in search of rabbits or squirrels limping slightly.We didn't take very much attention as she regularly returns like this.Then to our horror found a stick sticking out of her leg.On closer examination it had gone completely through her leg.
She walked home without any problem and did not seem in much pain.
Took her immediately to the vets who operated straight away and she is now back home and sleeping off her sedative.
Although she is on antibiotics just keeping our fingers crossed there is no infection.

Clive


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

hi i hope she alright, she,s be wanting a extra treat or two
bowlty


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww Clive poor Suki, hope the wee soul will be ok. Wonder how on earth that happened to her. Both Floyd and Neo love to run off and rummage in the woods, Neo especially always has bits of stick stuck to him due to his feathering, must keep closer eye on the bits of stick!!!!
Let us know how she gets on please.

Carol
xxx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I hope Suki makes a full recover Clive


Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh Clive, that looks like it would have been painful. I'd have been just sick if I had to take mine to the vet like that!

Hope Suki has a quick recovery.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Poor Suki and poor you - what a fright you must have got.
Can we see a pic of Suki please? (If I remember correctly thst's not her in your avatar).


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ouch! But isn't that just typical of dogs. She just walked home. If that had been a two legged creature an ambulance would have been called, and a month in bed on the cards  

Hope she is soon back chasing rabbits.

Pat


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Clive, Aren't dogs amazing. With an injury like that we would be on our backs. Hope she makes a quick recovery.

Sharon


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Poor Suki, that must have hurt quite a bit. Amazing how dogs manage to cope with injuries.

Lots of TLC and treats today  I hope she recovers quickly and also hope no infection sets in.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

So far so good,Suki appears to be recovering well.
Not too happy about being on her lead whilst on her walks but we are being strict until Friday when she goes back to the vet for a post-op checkup.Starting to lick the area as she has not got a protective "umbrella" on her neck.We stop her as much as possible but I believe as well that a little self help doesn't do any harm in the healing process.
The vet did wash the wound very thoroughly with sterile saline solution so this will help with the antibiotics to prevent infection I hope.
She is amazing really - no limping and she is already jumping up and down onto her favourite chair!
The Avatar is Chester our faithful old dog who died last year and I cannot bear to replace him.
Below is Suki waiting for the train at Delamere Forest to go into Chester 8 days after we picked her up in May 2009 from the dog rescue centre.
She behaved impeccably on the train and in Chester.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

What a lovely dog, I am so glad she is okay, it must have been an awful shock for you when you saw her injury. 

I remember bringing my pony Hamish in from the field one day, we were just in the process of breaking him in so my friend popped on his back whilst I led him. 

One of the girls from the farm said oh look what has Hamish done to his leg-the, same sort of thing as your dog but no stick present
and as Leanne said that Hamish stopped dead, we had a look and it wasnt too bad just a small puncture wound, and then he limped very badly up to the stable-like he was on 3 legs 
He was walking normally up to then--who said animals were stupid, he certainly milked that for all he could get :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the photo, what a wee sweetie!
Hope the injury is healing well.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Thanks to all for the good wishes.
Back at the vets tomorrow for the post op check.
The wound still looks a bit scary - there is a hole in the leg but it is very clean and does not seem inflamed at all.The vet gave us some painkillers for her but she does not seem to be in pain so she is only having half a tablet at night just in case.
Suki seems fine - she cannot understand why she has to be on her lead all the time,keeps looking at me and seems to be saying "look at all those rabbits and squirrels I could be chasing".

Clive


----------

